# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أسماء القرآن وصفاته

## العلمي أمل

أسماءُ القرآن وصفاتُهإعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي
ذكر العلماء عدة أسماء وألقاب سَمّى الله تعالى بها القرآن، وعبّر بها عنه ويمكن تصنيف تلك الأسماء إلى ثلاث مجموعات: 
*المجموعة الأولى:* - وهي مجموعة من الأسماء التي تشير إلى ذات الكتاب وحقيقته، وهي الأسماء التالية:  الكتاب: قال تعالى {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} يوسف/ 2. و القرآن: قال تعالى {إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي...} الإسراء/ 9. و كلام الله: قال تعالى: {فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ} التوبة/ 6. و الروح: قال تعالى: {وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِنْ أَمْرِنَا} الشورى/ 52. و التنزيل: قال تعالى: {وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} الشعراء/ 192. و الأمر: قال تعالى: {ذَلِكَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ} الطلاق/ 5. و القول: قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ وَصَّلْنَا لَهُمْ الْقَوْلَ} القصص/ 51. و الوحي: قال تعالى: {إِنَّمَا أُنذِرُكُمْ بِالْوَحْيِ} الأنبياء/ 45.
*المجموعة الثانية:* - وهي المجموعة التي تشير إلى صفات القرآن الذاتية. وذلك كالأسماء التالية: الكريم: قال تعالى: {إِنَّهُ لَقُرْآنٌ كَرِيمٌ} الواقعة/ 77. و المجيد: قال تعالى: {بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ} البروج/ 21. و العزيز: قال تعالى: {إِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ} فُصّلت/ 41. و الحكيم والعلى: قال تعالى: {وَإِنَّهُ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ لَدَيْنَا لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ} الزخرف/ 4. و الصدق: قال تعالى: {وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِالصِّدْقِ} الزمر/ 33. و الحقّ: قال تعالى: {إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ} آل عمران/ 62. و المبارك: قال تعالى: {كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ} ص/ 29. و العَجَبُ: قال تعالى: {قُرْآناً عَجَباً} الجن/ 29. و العلم: قال تعالى: {وَلَئِنْ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ} الرعد/ 37.
*المجموعة الثالثة:* وهي المجموعة التي تشير إلى صفات القرآن التأثيرية، من حيث علاقة القرآن بالناس. فالقرآن هدىً للمتقين، قال تعالى: {ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} البقرة/ 2. ؛ وهدىً و رحمة للمحسنين، قال تعالى: {هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ  } لقمان/ 3. ؛ وهو بيان للناس وهدىً و موعظة للمتقين، قال تعالى: {هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} آل عمران/ 138. وهو الكتاب المبين، قال تعالى: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} يوسف/ 2. وهو بيان للناس، قال تعالى: {هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ} آل عمران/ 138. وهو النور المبين، قال تعالى: {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُوراً مُبِيناً} النساء/ 174. وهو ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ، قال تعالى: {وَهَذَا ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ} الأنبياء/ 5. وهو تَذْكِرَةٌ، قال تعالى: {كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ تَذْكِرَةٌ} المُدَّثر/ 54. وهو بصائر للناس، قال تعالى {هَذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ} الجاثية/ 20. وفيه بلاغ لقوم عابدين، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ} الأنبياء/ 105. وفيه شفاء، قال تعالى: {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ} الإسراء/ 82. وهو بشير و نذير قال تعالى: {بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً فَأَعْرَضَ...} فُصِّلَتْ/ 4. وهو الفرقان نزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليكون للعالمين نَذِيراً. قال تعالى: {تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً} الفرقان/ 1.
وفيما يلي سنبسط القول باستعراض شرح الآيات المتعلقة بالمجموعة الثالثة من أسماء وصفات القرآن الكريم أي التي تخص صفات القرآن التأثيرية ذات العلاقة بالناس وهي: هدى و رحمة و موعظة والمبين وبيان ونور وذكر وتذكرة وبصائر وبلاغ وشفاء وبشير و نذير والفرقان. هذا ونلاحظ أنه ليس بين تلك الصفات أو الأسماء المذكورة في المجموعات الثلاث ما يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى تلك الفرية التي ادعاها بعض الجهلة من المتصوفة أن القرآن قد يلعن قارئه... وسنفند زعمهم بعدة حجج بعد مناقشة علمية للشبهات المثارة في الموضوع. ويتناول المبحث المحاور التالية تِباعاً إن شاء اه  :
-	القرآن هدىً وموعظة للمتقين ورحمة للمحسنين
-	القرآن ذكر وتذكرة
-	القرآن نور مبين
-	القرآن بشير و نذير 
-	القرآن بصائر
-	القرآن فيه بلاغ لقوم عابدين
-	من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا

----------


## العلمي أمل

القرآن هدى وموعظة للمتقين ورحمة للمحسنين 
في المجموعة التالية من الآيات نستعرض بالشرح لصفات ثلاث للقرآن الكريم: القرآن الهدى، والموعظة والرحمة...

1 - الهدى: قال تعالى: {ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} البقرة/ 2.

في تفسير ابن كثير: قال ابن جريج: قال ابن عباس: ذلك الكتاب، أي: هذا الكتاب. وكذا قال مجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان وزيد بن أسلم وابن جريج أن ذلك بمعنى هذا، والعرب تعارض بين هذين الاسمين من أسماء الإشارة، فيستعملون كلاً منهما مكان الآخر، وهذا معروف في كلامهم، وقد حكاه البخاري عن معمر بن المثنى عن أبي عبيدة. وقال الزمخشري: ذلك إشارة إلى { الۤمۤ } [البقرة: 1] كما قال تعالى: { لاَّ فَارِضٌ وَلاَ بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ } [البقرة: 68] وقال تعالى: { ذَلِكُمْ حُكْمُ ٱللَّهِ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ } [الممتحنة: 10] وقال: { ذٰلِكُمُ ٱللَّهُ } [يونس: 3] وأمثال ذلك مما أشير به إلى ما تقدم ذكره، والله أعلم. وقد ذهب بعض المفسرين فيما حكاه القرطبي وغيره أن ذلك إشارة إلى القرآن الذي وعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بإنزاله عليه، أو التوراة، أو الإنجيل، أو نحو ذلك، في أقوال عشرة. وقد ضعف هذا المذهب كثيرون والله أعلم. والكتاب: القرآن. ومن قال: إن المراد بذلك الكتاب الإشارة إلى التوراة والإنجيل كما حكاه ابن جرير وغيره، فقد أبعد النجعة، وأغرق في النزع، وتكلف ما لا علم له به. والريب: الشك. قال السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس، وعن مرّة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن أناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ }: لا شك فيه. وقال أبو الدرداء وابن عباس ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وأبو مالك ونافع مولى ابن عمر وعطاء وأبو العالية والربيع بن أنس ومقاتل بن حيان والسدي وقتادة وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: لا أعلم في هذه خلافاً. وقد يستعمل الريب في التهمة، قال جميل:
*بُثَيْنَةُ قالَتْ يا جميلُ أَرَبْتَنِي*

*فقلْتُ كِلانا يا بُثَيْنَ مُرِيبُ*
واستعمل أيضاً في الحاجة كما قال بعضهم:
*قَضَيْنا مِنْ تِهامَةَ كُلَّ رَيْبٍ*

*وخَيْبَرَ ثُمَّ أَجْمعْنا السُّيوفا*
ومعنى الكلام هنا أن هذا الكتاب هو القرآن لا شك فيه أنه نزل من عند الله؛ كما قال تعالى في السجدة [1-2]: { الۤـمۤ تَنزِيلُ ٱلْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } وقال بعضهم هذا خبر ومعناه النهي أي لا ترتابوا فيه. ومن القراء من يقف على قوله تعالى: { لاَ رَيْبَ } ويبتدىء بقوله تعالى: { فِيهِ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } والوقف على قوله تعالى: { لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ } أولى للآية التي ذكرناها ولأنه يصير قوله تعالى: { هُدىً } صفة للقرآن وذلك أبلغ من كونه فيه هدى. وهدى يحتمل من حيث العربية أن يكون مرفوعاً على النعت ومنصوباً على الحال وخصت الهداية للمتقين كما قال: { قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } [فصلت: 44] { وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْءَانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   إَلاَّ خَسَارًا } [الإسراء: 82] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على اختصاص المؤمنين بالنفع بالقرآن؛ لأنه هو في نفسه هدى، ولكن لا يناله إلا الأبرار؛ كما قال تعالى: { يَٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ قَدْ جَآءَتْكُمْ مَّوْعِظَةٌ مَّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشِفَآءٌ لِّمَا فِى ٱلصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ } [يونس: 57] وقد قال السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس، وعن مرّة الهمداني عن ابن مسعود وعن أناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم { هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } يعني: نوراً للمتقين. وقال أبو روق عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس قال: هدى للمتقين، قال: هم المؤمنون الذين يتقون الشرك بي، ويعملون بطاعتي. وقال محمد بن إسحاق: عن محمد بن أبي محمد مولى زيد بن ثابت عن عكرمة أو سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس: { لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } قال: الذين يحذرون من الله عقوبته في ترك ما يعرفون من الهدى، ويرجون رحمته في التصديق بما جاء به. وقال سفيان الثوري عن رجل عن الحسن البصري: قوله تعالى: للمتقين، قال: اتقوا ما حرم الله عليهم، وأدّوا ما افترض عليهم. وقال أبو بكر بن عياش: سألني الأعمش عن المتقين، قال: فأجبته، فقال لي: سل عنها الكلبي، فسألته، فقال: الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم. قال: فرجعت إلى الأعمش، فقال: يرى أنه كذلك، ولم ينكره. وقال قتادة: للمتقين، هم الذين نعتهم الله بقوله: { ٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ ٱلصَّلوٰةَ } [البقرة: 3] الآية والتي بعدها، واختيار ابن جرير أن الآية تعم ذلك كله، وهو كما قال. وقد روى الترمذي وابن ماجه من رواية أبي عقيل عبد الله بن عقيل عن عبد الله بن يزيد عن ربيعة بن يزيد وعطية بن قيس عن عطية السعدي قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا يبلغ العبد أن يكون من المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به حذراً مما به بأس " ثم قال الترمذي: حسن غريب. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدّثنا أبي حدّثنا عبد الله بن عمران عن إسحاق بن سليمان يعني الرازي عن المغيرة بن مسلم عن ميمون أبي حمزة قال: كنت جالساً عند أبي وائل، فدخل علينا رجل يقال له أبو عفيف من أصحاب معاذ، فقال له شقيق بن سلمة: يا أبا عفيف ألا تحدّثنا عن معاذ بن جبل؟ قال: بلى، سمعته يقول: يحبس الناس يوم القيامة في بقيع واحد، فينادي مناد: أين المتقون؟ فيقومون في كنف من الرحمن، لا يحتجب الله منهم ولا يستتر. قلت: من المتقون؟ قال: قوم اتقوا الشرك وعبادة الأوثان، وأخلصوا لله العبادة، فيمرون إلى الجنة. ويطلق الهدى ويراد به ما يقرّ في القلب من الإيمان، وهذا لا يقدر على خلقه في قلوب العباد إلا الله عز وجل، قال الله تعالى: { إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِى مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ }
[القصص: 56] وقال { لَّيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ } [البقرة: 272] وقال: { مَن يُضْلِلِ ٱللَّهُ فَلاَ هَادِيَ لَهُ } [الأعراف: 186] وقال: { مَن يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِ وَمَن يُضْلِلْ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ وَلِيًّا مُّرْشِدًا } [الكهف: 17] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات. ويطلق ويراد به بيان الحق وتوضيحه، والدلالة عليه والإرشاد إليه، قال الله تعالى: { وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِىۤ إِلَىٰ صِرَٰطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } [الشورى: 52] وقال: { إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ مُنذِرٌ وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ }
[الرعد: 7] وقال تعالى: { وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَـٰهُم   فَٱسْتَحَبُّواْ ٱلْعَمَىٰ عَلَى ٱلْهُدَىٰ } [فصلت: 17] وقال:
{ وَهَدَيْنَـٰهُ ٱلنَّجْدَينِ } [البلد: 10] على تفسير من قال: المراد بهما الخير والشر، وهو الأرجح، والله أعلم. وأصل التقوى: التوقي مما يكره؛ لأن أصلها وقوى من الوقاية. قال النابغة: 
*سَقَطَ النَّصِيفُ ولَمْ تُرِدْ إِسْقاطَهُ*

*فَتَناوَلَتْهُ وَاتَّقَتْنا بِاليَدِ*
وقال الآخر:
*فَأَلْقَتْ قِناعاً دونَهُ الشَّمْسُ واتَّقَتْ*

*بِأَحْسَنِ مَوْصُولَيْنِ كَفَ وَمِعْصَمِ*
وقد قيل إن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سأل أبي بن كعب عن التقوى، فقال له: أما سلكت طريقاً ذا شوك؟ قال: بلى، قال: فما عملت؟ قال: شمرت، واجتهدت، قال: فذلك التقوى. وقد أخذ هذا المعنى ابن المعتز فقال:
*خَل الذُّنُوبَ صَغِيْرها*

*وكَبِيْرَها ذاك التُّقَى*
*واصْنَعْ كَماشٍ فَوْقَ أر*

*ضِ الشَّوْكِ يَحْذَرُ ما يَرَى*
*لا تَحْقِرَنَّ صغيرةً*

*إِنّ الجِبالَ مِنَ الحَصَى*
وأنشد أبو الدرداء يوماً:
*يريدُ المرءُ أَنْ يُؤْتَى مُناهُ*

*ويَأْبى اللّهُ إِلاَّ ما أَرادا*
*يقولُ المَرْءُ فائِدَتي ومَالِي*

*وتَقْوَى اللّهِ أَفْضَلُ ما اسْتَفادا*
وفي سنن ابن ماجه عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما استفاد المرء بعد تقوى الله خيراً من زوجة صالحة، إن نظر إليها سرته، وإن أمرها أطاعته، وإن أقسم عليها أبرته، وإن غاب عنها نصحته في نفسها وماله ".

2 - الموعظة: قال تعالى: {هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} آل عمران/ 138. 
وسياق الآية كما يلي: قال تعالى: { قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَٱنْظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } * { هَـٰذَا بَيَانٌ لِّلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } * { وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُّؤْمِنِينَ } * { إِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ ٱلْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ ٱلأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ ٱلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنكُمْ شُهَدَآءَ وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } * { وَلِيُمَحِّصَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَيَمْحَقَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ } * { أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ ٱلصَّابِرِينَ } * { وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ ٱلْمَوْتَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ }

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى مخاطباً عباده المؤمنين الذين أصيبوا يوم أُحد، وقتل منهم سبعون: { قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ } أي: قد جرى نحو هذا على الأمم الذين كانوا من قبلكم من أتباع الأنبياء، ثم كانت العاقبة لهم، والدائرة على الكافرين، ولهذا قال تعالى: { فَسِيرُواْ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ فَٱنْظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَـٰقِبَةُ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } ثم قال تعالى: { هَـٰذَا بَيَانٌ لِّلنَّاسِ } يعني: القرآن فيه بيان الأمور على جليتها، وكيف كان الأمم الأقدمون مع أعدائهم { وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ } يعني: القرآن فيه خبر ما قبلكم. و { هُدًى } لقلوبكم، و { وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } أي: زاجر عن المحارم والمآثم. ثم قال تعالى مسلياً للمؤمنين: { وَلاَ تَهِنُوا } أي: لا تضعفوا بسبب ما جرى { وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ } أي: العاقبة والنصرة لكم أيها المؤمنون { إِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ ٱلْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ } أي: إن كنتم قد أصابتكم جراح، وقتل منكم طائفة، فقد أصاب أعداءكم قريب من ذلك من قتل وجراح { وَتِلْكَ ٱلأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ ٱلنَّاسِ } أي: نديل عليكم الأعداء تارة، وإن كانت لكم العاقبة؛ لما لنا في ذلك من الحكمة، ولهذا قال تعالى: { وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ } قال ابن عباس: في مثل هذا؛ لنرى من يصبر على مناجزة الأعداء { وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنكُمْ شُهَدَآءَ } يعني: يقتلون في سبيله، ويبذلون مهجهم في مرضاته { وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   وَلِيُمَحِّصَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ } أي: يكفر عنهم من ذنوبهم إن كانت لهم ذنوب. وإلا رفع لهم في درجاتهم بحسب ما أصيبوا به. وقوله: { وَيَمْحَقَ ٱلْكَـٰفِرِين   } أي: فإنهم إذا ظفروا، بغوا وبطروا، فيكون ذلك سبب دمارهم وهلاكهم ومحقهم وفنائهم، ثم قال تعالى: { أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ جَـٰهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ ٱلصَّـٰبِرِين   } أي: أحسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة، ولم تبتلوا بالقتال والشدائد؟ كما قال تعالى في سورة البقرة: { أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ ٱلْبَأْسَآءُ وَٱلضَّرَّآءُ وَزُلْزِلُواْ } [البقرة: 214] الآية. وقال تعالى: { الۤـمۤ أَحَسِبَ ٱلنَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوۤاْ أَن يَقُولُوۤاْ آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لاَ يُفْتَنُونَ } الآية، ولهذا قال ههنا: { أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ جَـٰهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ ٱلصَّـٰبِرِين   } أي: لا يحصل لكم دخول الجنة حتى تبتلوا، ويرى الله منكم المجاهدين في سبيله، والصابرين على مقاومة الأعداء. وقوله: { وَلَقَدْ كُنتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ ٱلْمَوْتَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ } أي: قد كنتم أيها المؤمنون قبل هذا اليوم، تتمنون لقاء العدو، وتتحرّقون عليهم، وتودون مناجزتهم ومصابرتهم، فها قد حصل لكم الذي تمنيتموه وطلبتموه، فدونكم فقاتلوا وصابروا، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: " لا تتمنوا لقاء العدو، وسلوا الله العافية، فإذا لقيتموهم، فاصبروا، واعلموا أن الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف " ولهذا قال تعالى: { فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ } يعني: الموت، شاهدتموه وقت لمعان السيوف وحد الأسنة واشتباك الرماح وصفوف الرجال للقتال. والمتكلمون يعبرون عن هذا بالتخييل، وهو مشاهدة ما ليس بمحسوس كالمحسوس؛ كما تتخيل الشاة صداقة الكبش، وعداوة الذئب.

3 - الرحمة: قال تعالى: {هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ  } لقمان/ 3. 
وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى:{ الۤـمۤ } * {  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ ٱلْكِتَابِ ٱلْحَكِيمِ } * { هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّلْمُحْسِنِين  َ } * { ٱلَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ ٱلصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ ٱلزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِٱلآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ } * { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ عَلَىٰ هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُون  َ }

في تفسير ابن كثير: تقدم في سورة البقرة عامة الكلام على ما يتعلق بصدر هذه السورة، وهو أنه سبحانه وتعالى جعل هذا القرآن هدى وشفاء ورحمة للمحسنين، وهم الذين أحسنوا العمل في اتباع الشريعة، فأقاموا الصلاة المفروضة بحدودها وأوقاتها، وما يتبعها من نوافل راتبة وغير راتبة، وآتوا الزكاة المفروضة عليهم إلى مستحقيها، ووصلوا أرحامهم وقراباتهم، وأيقنوا بالجزاء في الدار الآخرة، فرغبوا إلى الله في ثواب ذلك، لم يراؤوا به، ولا أرادوا جزاء من الناس ولا شكوراً، فمن فعل ذلك كذلك، فهو من الذين قال الله تعالى: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ عَلَىٰ هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ } أي: على بصيرة وبينة ومنهج واضح جلي، { وَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُون  َ } أي: في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*القرآن ذكر وتذكرة*
- الذكر: قال تعالى: { وَهَذَا ذِكْرٌ مُّبَارَكٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ أَفَأَنتُمْ لَهُ مُنكِرُونَ } الأنبياء/50
في تفسير ابن كثير: ثم قال تعالى: { وَهَـٰذَا ذِكْرٌ مُّبَارَكٌ أَنزَلْنَـٰهُ } يعني: القرآن العظيم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، تنزيل من حكيم حميد { أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنكِرُونَ }؟ أي: أفتنكرونه، وهو في غاية الجلاء والظهور؟.
- التذكرة: قال تعالى: {كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ تَذْكِرَةٌ} المُدَّثر/ 54.
في تفسير ابن كثير: ثم قال تعالى: { كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ تَذْكِرَةٌ } أي: حقاً إن القرآن تذكرة { فَمَن شَآءَ ذَكَرَهُ وَمَا يَذْكُرُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } كقوله: { وَمَا تَشَآءُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ }. وقوله تعالى: { هُوَ أَهْلُ ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ وَأَهْلُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ } أي: هو أهل أن يخاف منه، وهو أهل أن يغفر ذنب من تاب إليه وأناب. قاله قتادة. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا زيد بن الحباب، أخبرني سهيل أخو حزم، حدثنا ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية: { هُوَ أَهْلُ ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ وَأَهْلُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ } وقال: " قال ربكم: أنا أهل أن أُتَّقَى، فلا يجعل معي إله، فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً، كان أهلاً أن أغفر له " ورواه الترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث زيد بن الحباب، والنسائي من حديث المعافى بن عمران، كلاهما عن سهيل بن عبد الله القطعي به، وقال الترمذي: حسن غريب، وسهيل ليس بالقوي، ورواه ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه عن هدبة بن خالد عن سهيل به، وهكذا رواه أبو يعلى والبزار والبغوي وغيرهم من حديث سهيل القطعي به. آخر تفسير سورة المدثر، ولله الحمد والمنة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

القرآن نور مبين

1 - النور: قال تعالى: {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُوراً مُبِيناً} النساء/ 174.
{ يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ قَدْ جَآءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَأَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ نُوراً مُّبِيناً * فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱعْتَصَمُواْ بِهِ فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِى رَحْمَةٍ مَّنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَٰطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً }

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى مخاطباً جميع الناس ومخبراً بأنه قد جاءهم منه برهان عظيم، وهو الدليل القاطع للعذر، والحجة المزيلة للشبهة، ولهذا قال: { وَأَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ نُوراً مُّبِيناً } أي: ضياء واضحاً على الحق، قال ابن جريج وغيره: وهو القرآن { فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱعْتَصَمُواْ بِهِ } أي: جمعوا بين مقامي العبادة، والتوكل على الله في جميع أمورهم، وقال ابن جريج: آمنوا بالله واعتصموا بالقرآن. رواه ابن جرير { فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِى رَحْمَةٍ مَّنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ } أي: يرحمهم، فيدخلهم الجنة، ويزيدهم ثواباً، ومضاعفة ورفعاً في درجاتهم؛ من فضله عليهم، وإحسانه إليهم، { وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَٰطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً } أي: طريقاً واضحاً قصداً قواماً لا اعوجاج فيه، ولا انحراف، وهذه صفة المؤمنين في الدنيا والآخرة، فهم في الدنيا على منهاج الاستقامة وطريق السلامة في جميع الاعتقادات والعمليات، وفي الآخرة على صراط الله المستقيم المفضي إلى روضات الجنات. وفي حديث الحارث الأعور، عن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " القرآن صراط الله المستقيم، وحبل الله المتين " وقد تقدم الحديث بتمامه في أول التفسير، ولله الحمد والمنة.

2 - المبين: قال تعالى: {تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ} يوسف/ 2.

في تفسير ابن كثير: { الۤر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ ٱلْكِتَابِ ٱلْمُبِينِ } أما الكلام على الحروف المقطعة، فقد تقدم في أول سورة البقرة. وقوله: { تِلْكَ ءايَـٰتُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ } أي: هذه آيات الكتاب، وهو القرآن المبين، أي: الواضح الجلي الذي يفصح عن الأشياء المبهمة، ويفسرها ويبينها { إِنَّآ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } وذلك لأن لغة العرب أفصح اللغات وأبينها، وأوسعها، وأكثرها تأدية للمعاني التي تقوم بالنفوس، فلهذا أنزل أشرف الكتب بأشرف اللغات، على أشرف الرسل، بسفارة أشرف الملائكة، وكان ذلك في أشرف بقاع الأرض، وابتدىء إنزاله في أشرف شهور السنة، وهو رمضان، فكمل من كل الوجوه، ولهذا قال تعالى: { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْقَصَصِ بِمَآ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْءَانَ } بسبب إيحائنا إليك هذا القرآن.
وقد ورد في سبب نزول هذه الآية ما رواه ابن جرير: حدثني نصر بن عبد الرحمن الأودي، حدثنا حكام الرازي عن أيوب، عن عمرو، هو ابن قيس الملائي، عن ابن عباس قال: قالوا: يا رسول الله لو قصصت علينا؟ فنزلت: { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْقَصَصِ } ، ورواه من وجه آخر عن عمرو بن قيس مرسلاً. وقال أيضاً: حدثنا محمد بن سعيد القطان، حدثنا عمرو بن محمد، أنبأنا خالد الصفار عن عمرو بن قيس، عن عمرو بن مرة، عن مصعب بن سعد، عن أبيه قال: أنزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن. قال: فتلاه عليهم زماناً، فقالوا: يارسول الله لو قصصت علينا؟ فأنزل الله عز وجل: { الۤر تِلْكَ ءايَاتُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ ٱلْمُبِينِ } إلى قوله: { لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } ثم تلاه عليهم زماناً، فقالوا: يا رسول الله لو حدثتنا، فأنزل الله عز وجل: { ٱللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْحَدِيثِ } [الزمر: 23] الآية، وذكر الحديث، ورواه الحاكم من حديث إسحاق بن راهويه عن عمرو بن محمد القرشي المنقري به، وروى ابن جرير بسنده عن المسعودي، عن عون بن عبد الله قال: مل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَلَّة فقالوا: يا رسول الله حدثنا، فأنزل الله { ٱللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْحَدِيثِ } ثم ملوا ملة، أخرى، فقالوا: يا رسول الله حدثنا فوق الحديث، ودون القرآن، يعنون: القصص، فأنزل الله عز وجل: { الۤر تِلْكَ ءايَاتُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ ٱلْمُبِينِ إِنَّآ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْقَصَصِ } الآية، فأرادوا الحديث، فدلهم على أحسن الحديث، وأرادوا القصص فدلهم على أحسن القصص.
ومما يناسب ذكره عند هذه الآية الكريمة المشتملة على مدح القرآن، وأنه كاف عن كل ما سواه من الكتب، ما رواه الإمام أحمد: حدثنا سريج بن النعمان، أنبأنا هشيم، أنبأنا مجالد عن الشعبي، عن جابر بن عبد الله: أن عمر بن الخطاب أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب أصابه من بعض أهل الكتاب، فقرأه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فغضب وقال: " أمتهوّكون فيها يا ابن الخطاب؟ والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية، لا تسألوهم عن شيء فيخبروكم بحق، فتكذبونه، أو بباطل فتصدقونه، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن موسى كان حيّاً ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني " وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا عبد الرزاق، أنبأنا سفيان عن جابر، عن الشعبي، عن عبد الله بن ثابت قال: جاء عمر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله إني مررت بأخ لي من قريظة، فكتب لي جوامع من التوراة، ألا أعرضها عليك؟ قال: فتغير وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عبد الله بن ثابت: فقلت له: ألا ترى ما بوجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال عمر: رضينا بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد رسولاً. قال: فسري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: " والذي نفس محمد بيده لو أصبح فيكم موسى، ثم اتبعتموه وتركتموني، لضللتم، إنكم حظي من الأمم، وأنا حظكم من النبيين " وقال الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي: حدثنا عبد الغفار بن عبد الله بن الزبير، حدثنا علي بن مُسْهِر عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق، عن خليفة بن قيس، عن خالد بن عرفطة قال: كنت جالساً عند عمر، إذ أتي برجل من عبد القيس، مسكنه بالسوس، فقال له عمر: أنت فلان بن فلان العبدي؟ قال: نعم. قال: وأنت النازل بالسوس؟ قال: نعم، فضربه بقناة معه، قال: فقال الرجل: ما لي يا أمير المؤمنين؟ فقال له عمر: اجلس، فجلس، فقرأ عليه { بسم الله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ الۤر تِلْكَ ءايَاتُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ ٱلْمُبِينِ إِنَّآ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ ٱلْقَصَصِ } - إلى قوله - { لَمِنَ ٱلْغَافِلِينَ } فقرأها عليه ثلاثاً، وضربه ثلاثاً، فقال له الرجل: ما لي ياأمير المؤمنين؟ فقال: أنت الذي نسخت كتاب دانيال. قال: مرني بأمرك أتبعه، قال: انطلق فامحه بالحميم والصوف الأبيض، ثم لا تقرأه ولا تقرئه أحداً من الناس، فلئن بلغني عنك أنك قرأته، أو أقرأته أحداً من الناس، لأنهكنك عقوبة، ثم قال له: اجلس، فجلس بين يديه، فقال: انطلقت أنا فانتسخت كتاباً من أهل الكتاب، ثم جئت به في أديم، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما هذا في يدك يا عمر؟ " قال: قلت: يا رسول الله كتاب نسخته لنزداد به علماً إلى علمنا، فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى احمرت وجنتاه، ثم نودي بالصلاة جامعة، فقالت الأنصار: أغضب نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ السلاح السلاح، فجاؤوا حتى أحدقوا بمنبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: " يا أيها الناس إني قد أوتيت جوامع الكلم وخواتيمه، واختصر لي اختصاراً، ولقد أتيتكم بها بيضاء نقية، فلا تتهَّوكوا، ولا يغرنكم المتهوكون " قال عمر: فقمت فقلت: رضيت بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبك رسولاً، ثم نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد رواه ابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره مختصراً من حديث عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق به، وهذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه، وعبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هو أبو شيبة الواسطي، وقد ضعفوه وشيخه. قال البخاري: لا يصح حديثه، قلت: وقد روي له شاهد من وجه آخر، فقال الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي: أخبرني الحسن بن سفيان، حدثنا يعقوب بن سفيان، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن العلاء الزبيدي، حدثني عمرو بن الحارث، حدثنا عبد الله بن سالم الأشعري عن الزبيدي، حدثنا سليم ابن عامر: أن جبير بن نفير حدثهم: أن رجلين كانا بحمص في خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه، فأرسل إليهما فيمن أرسل من أهل حمص، وكانا قد اكتتبا من اليهود صلاصفة، فأخذاها معهما يستفتيان فيها أمير المؤمنين يقولون: إن رضيها لنا أمير المؤمنين ازددنا فيها رغبة، وإن نهانا عنها رفضناها، فلما قدما عليه، قالا: إنا بأرض أهل الكتاب، وإنا نسمع منهم كلاماً تقشعر منه جلودنا، أفنأخذ منه أو نترك؟ فقال: لعلكما كتبتما منه شيئاً؟ فقالا: لا، قال: سأحدثكما: انطلقت في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتيت خيبر، فوجدت يهودياً يقول قولاً أعجبني، فقلت: هل أنت مكتبي مما تقول؟ قال: نعم، فأتيت بأديم، فأخذ يملي علي حتى كتبت في الأكرُع، فلما رجعت قلت: يا نبي الله وأخبرته. قال: " ائتني به " فانطلقت أرغب عن المشي رجاء أن أكون جئت رسول الله ببعض ما يحب، فلما أتيت به قال: " اجلس اقرأ علي " فقرأت ساعة، ثم نظرت إلى وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا هو يتلون، فتحيرت من الفَرَق، فما استطعت أن أجيز منه حرفاً، فلما رأى الذي بي، رفعه، ثم جعل يتبعه رسماً رسماً، فيمحوه بريقه، وهو يقول: " لا تتبعوا هؤلاء؛ فإنهم قد هوكوا وتهوكوا " حتى محا آخره حرفاً حرفاً. قال عمر رضي الله عنه: فلو علمت أنكما كتبتما منه شيئاً، جعلتكما نكالاً لهذه الأمة، قالا: والله ما نكتب منه شيئاً أبداً، فخرجا بصلاصفتهما، فحفرا لها، فلم يألوا أن يعمقا، ودفناها، فكان آخر العهد منها، وهكذا روى الثوري عن جابر بن يزيد الجعفي عن الشعبي عن عبد الله ابن ثابت الأنصاري عن عمر بن الخطاب بنحوه، وروى أبو داود في المراسيل من حديث أبي قلابة عن عمر نحوه، والله أعلم.

3 – بيان وموعظة: قال تعالى: {هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} آل عمران/ 138.
تقدم شرح الآية

----------


## العلمي أمل

نزل الفرقان ليكون للعالمين نذيرا


يبشر المؤمنين، و ينذر الكافرين


1 – الفرقان: قال تعالى: {تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً} الفرقان/ 1. وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى: { تَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِي نَزَّلَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً } * { ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي المُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيراً }

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى حامداً لنفسه الكريمة على ما نزله على رسوله الكريم من القرآن العظيم؛ كما قال تعالى: { ٱلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ٱلَّذِى أَنْزَلَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجَا } [الكهف: 1 ــــ 2] الآية، وقال ههنا: { تَبَارَكَ } وهو تفاعل، من البركة المستقرة الثابتة الدائمة { ٱلَّذِى نَزَّلَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ } (نزّل) فعّل من التكرر والتكثر، كقوله: { وَٱلْكِتَـٰبِ ٱلَّذِى نَزَّلَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ وَٱلْكِتَـٰبِ ٱلَّذِىۤ أَنَزلَ مِن قَبْلُ } [النساء: 136] لأن الكتب المتقدمة كانت تنزل جملة واحدة، والقرآن نزل منجماً مفرقاً مفصلاً، آيات بعد آيات، وأحكاماً بعد أحكام، وسوراً بعد سور، وهذا أشد وأبلغ، وأشد اعتناء بمن أنزل عليه، كما قال في أثناء هذه السورة: { وَقَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ ٱلْقُرْءَانُ جُمْلَةً وَٰحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلاً وَلاَ يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلاَّ جِئْنَـٰكَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيراً } [الفرقان: 32 ــــ 33] ولهذا سماه ههنا الفرقان؛ لأنه يفرق بين الحق والباطل، والهدى والضلال، والغي والرشاد، والحلال والحرام. وقوله: { عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ } هذه صفة مدح وثناء؛ لأنه أضافه إلى عبوديته، كما وصفه بها في أشرف أحواله، وهي ليلة الإسراء، فقال: { سُبْحَانَ ٱلَّذِى أَسْرَىٰ بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً } [الإسراء: 1]، وكما وصفه بذلك في مقام الدعوة إليه:
{ وَأَنَّهُ لَّمَا قَامَ عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ كَادُواْ يَكُونُونَ عَلَيهِ لِبَداً } [الجن: 19] وكذلك وصفه عند إنزال الكتاب عليه، ونزول الملك إليه، فقال: { تَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِى نَزَّلَ ٱلْفُرْقَانَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَـٰلَمِينَ نَذِيراً }. وقوله: { لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَـٰلَمِينَ نَذِيراً } أي: إنما خصه بهذا الكتاب المفصل العظيم المبين المحكم الذي { لاَّ يَأْتِيهِ ٱلْبَـٰطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلاَ مِنْ خَلْفِه تَنزِيلٌ مِّنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ } [فصلت: 42] الذي جعله فرقاناً عظيماً، إنما خصه به؛ ليخصه بالرسالة إلى من يستظل بالخضراء، ويستقل على الغبراء؛ كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " بعثت إلى الأحمر والأسود " وقال: " إني أعطيت خمساً لم يعطهن أحد من الأنبياء قبلي " فذكر منهن: أنه " كان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة، وبعثت إلى الناس عامة " كما قال تعالى: { قُلْ يَٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ إِنِّى رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا } [الأعراف: 158] الآية، أي: الذي أرسلني هو مالك السموات والأرض، الذي يقول للشيء: كن، فيكون، وهو الذي يحيي ويميت، وهكذا قال ههنا: { ٱلَّذِى لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِى المُلْكِ } ونزه نفسه عن الولد وعن الشريك. ثم أخبر أنه { وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَىْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيراً } أي: كل شيء مما سواه مخلوق مربوب، وهو خالق كل شيء وربه ومليكه وإلهه، وكل شيء تحت قهره وتدبيره وتسخيره وتقديره.

2 - البشير والنذير: قال تعالى: {بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } فُصِّلَتْ/ 4.
وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى:{ حـمۤ } * { تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ } * { كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } * { بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } * { وَقَالُواْ قُلُوبُنَا فِيۤ أَكِنَّةٍ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَفِي آذانِنَا وَقْرٌ وَمِن بَيْنِنَا وَبَيْنِكَ حِجَابٌ فَٱعْمَلْ إِنَّنَا عَامِلُونَ }

في تفسير ابن كثير: ... يقول تعالى: { حـمۤ تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ } يعني: القرآن منزل من الرحمن الرحيم كقوله: { قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ ٱلْقُدُسِ مِن رَّبِّكَ بِٱلْحَقِّ } [النحل: 102] وقوله: { وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنزِيلُ رَبِّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين   نَزَلَ بِهِ ٱلرُّوحُ ٱلأَمِينُ عَلَىٰ قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ ٱلْمُنْذِرِين  َ } [الشعراء: 192 ــــ 194]. وقوله تبارك وتعالى: { كِتَـٰبٌ فُصِّلَتْ ءَايَـٰتُهُ } أي: بينت معانيه، وأحكمت أحكامه { قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا } أي: في حال كونه قرآناً عربياً بيناً واضحاً، فمعانيه مفصلة، وألفاظه واضحة غير مشكلة؛ كقوله تعالى: { كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ ءايَـٰتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ } [هود: 1] أي: هو معجز من حيث لفظه ومعناه { لاَّ يَأْتِيهِ ٱلْبَـٰطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلاَ مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ مِّنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ } [فصلت: 42]. وقوله تعالى: { لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ } أي: إنما يعرف هذا البيان والوضوح العلماء الراسخون { بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا } أي: تارة يبشر المؤمنين، وتارة ينذر الكافرين، { فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } أي: أكثر قريش، فهم لا يفهمون منه شيئاً مع بيانه ووضوحه، { وَقَالُواْ قُلُوبُنَا فِىۤ أَكِنَّةٍ } أي: في غلف مغطاة { مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَفِى ءَاذانِنَا وَقْرٌ } أي: صمم عما جئتنا به، { وَمِن بَيْنِنَا وَبَيْنِكَ حِجَابٌ } فلا يصل إلينا شيء مما تقوله، { فَٱعْمَلْ إِنَّنَا عَـٰمِلُونَ } أي: اعمل أنت على طريقتك، ونحن على طريقتنا لا نتابعك، قال الإمام العالم عبد بن حميد في مسنده: حدثني ابن أبي شيبة، حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن الأجلح عن الزيال بن حرملة الأسدي عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال: اجتمعت قريش يوماً، فقالوا: انظروا أعلمكم بالسحر والكهانة والشعر، فليأت هذا الرجل الذي فرق جماعتنا، وشتت أمرنا، وعاب ديننا، فليكلمه، ولننظر ماذا يرد عليه، فقالوا: ما نعلم أحداً غير عتبة بن ربيعة، فقالوا: أنت يا أبا الوليد فأتاه عتبة، فقال: يا محمد أنت خير أم عبد الله؟ فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أنت خير أم عبد المطلب؟ فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن كنت تزعم أن هؤلاء خير منك، فقد عبدوا الآلهة التي عِبْتَ، وإن كنت تزعم أنك خير منهم، فتكلم حتى نسمع قولك، إنا والله ما رأينا سخلة قط أشأم على قومك منك؛ فرقت جماعتنا، وشتت أمرنا، وعبت ديننا، وفضحتنا في العرب، حتى لقد طار فيهم أن في قريش ساحراً، وأن في قريش كاهناً، والله ما ننتظر إلا مثل صيحة الحبلى؛ أن يقوم بعضنا إلى بعض بالسيوف حتى نتفانى، أيها الرجل إن كان إنما بك الحاجة، جمعنا لك حتى تكون أغنى قريش رجلاً واحداً، وإن كان بك الباءة، فاختر أي نساء قريش شئت، فلنزوجك عشراً، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فرغت؟ ". قال: نعم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم { حـمۤ تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ } ــــ حتى بلغ ــــ { فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُواْ فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَـٰعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَـٰعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ } " فقال عتبة: حسبك حسبك، ما عندك غير هذا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا " فرجع إلى قريش، فقالوا: ما وراءك؟ قال: ما تركت شيئاً أرى أنكم تكلمونه به إلا كلمته، قالوا: فهل أجابك؟ قال: نعم قال لا والذي نصبها بنية ما فهمت شيئاً مما قاله، غير أنه أنذركم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود، قالوا: ويلك يكلمك الرجل بالعربية، لا تدري ما قال؟ قال: لا والله ما فهمت شيئاً مما قال غير ذكر الصاعقة. وهكذا رواه الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي في مسنده عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة بإسناده مثله سواء، وقد ساقه البغوي في تفسيره بسنده عن محمد بن فضيل عن الأجلح، وهو ابن عبد الله الكندي الكوفي، وقد ضعف بعض الشيء، عن الزيال بن حرملة عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، فذكر الحديث إلى قوله: { فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُواْ فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَـٰعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَـٰعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ } فأمسك عتبة على فيه، وناشده بالرحم، ورجع إلى أهله، ولم يخرج إلى قريش، واحتبس عنهم، فقال أبو جهل: يا معشر قريش والله ما نرى عتبة إلا قد صبأ إلى محمد، وأعجبه طعامه، وما ذاك إلا من حاجة أصابته، فانطلقوا بنا إليه، فانطلقوا إليه، فقال أبو جهل: يا عتبة ما حبسك عنا إلا أنك صبأت إلى محمد، وأعجبك طعامه، فإن كانت بك حاجة، جمعنا لك من أموالنا ما يغنيك عن طعام محمد، فغضب عتبة، وأقسم أن لا يكلم محمداً أبداً، وقال: والله لقد علمتم أني من أكثر قريش مالاً، ولكني أتيته وقصصت عليه القصة، فأجابني بشيء والله ما هو بشعر، ولا كهانة، ولا سحر، وقرأ السورة إلى قوله تعالى: { فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُواْ فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَـٰعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَـٰعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ } فأمسكت بفيه، وناشدته بالرحم أن يكف، وقد علمتم أن محمداً إذا قال شيئاً، لم يكذب، فخشيت أن ينزل بكم العذاب، وهذا السياق أشبه من سياق البزار وأبي يعلى، والله تعالى أعلم، وقد أورد هذه القصة الإمام محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار في كتاب السيرة على خلاف هذا النمط، فقال: حدثني يزيد بن زياد عن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال: حدثت أن عتبة بن ربيعة، وكان سيداً، قال يوماً وهو جالس في نادي قريش، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس في المسجد وحده: يا معشر قريش ألا أقوم إلى محمد، فأكلمه وأعرض عليه أموراً؛ لعله أن يقبل بعضها، فنعطيه أيها شاء، ويكف عنا؟ وذلك حين أسلم حمزة رضي الله عنه، ورأوا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيدون ويكثرون، فقالوا: بلى يا أبا الوليد فقم إليه فكلمه، فقام إليه عتبة حتى جلس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا بن أخي إنك منا حيث علمت من السِّطَة في العشيرة، والمكان في النسب، وإنك قد أتيت قومك بأمر عظيم، فرقت به جماعتهم، وسفهت به أحلامهم، وعبت به آلهتهم ودينهم، وكفرت به من مضى من آبائهم، فاسمع مني أعرض عليك أموراً تنظر فيها؛ لعلك تقبل منها بعضاً. قال: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قل يا أبا الوليد أسمع " قال: يا بن أخي إن كنت إنما تريد بما جئت به من هذا الأمر مالاً، جمعنا لك من أموالنا حتى تكون أكثرنا مالاً، وإن كنت تريد به شرفاً، سودناك علينا حتى لا نقطع أمراً دونك، وإن كنت تريد به ملكاً، ملكناك علينا، وإن كان هذا الذي يأتيك رئياً تراه، لا تستطيع رده عن نفسك، طلبنا لك الأطباء، وبذلنا فيه أموالنا حتى نبرئك منه؛ فإنه ربما غلب التابع على الرجل حتى يداوى منه، أو كما قال له، حتى إذا فرغ عتبة، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستمع منه، قال: " أفرغت يا أبا الوليد؟ " قال: نعم. قال: " فاستمع مني " قال: أفعل. قال: " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم { حـمۤ تَنزِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ ٱلرَّحِيمِ كِتَـٰبٌ فُصِّلَتْ ءَايَـٰتُهُ قُرْءَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ } " ثم مضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها، وهو يقرؤها عليه. فلما سمع عتبة، أنصت لها، وألقى يديه خلف ظهره معتمداً عليهما يستمع منه، حتى انتهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السجدة منها، فسجد ثم قال: " قد سمعت يا أبا الوليد ما سمعت، فأنت وذاك " فقام عتبة إلى أصحابه، فقال بعضهم لبعض: نحلف بالله لقد جاءكم أبو الوليد بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به، فلما جلس إليهم، قالوا: ما وراءك يا أبا الوليد؟ قال: ورائي أني سمعت قولاً والله ما سمعت مثله قط، والله ما هو بالسحر، ولا بالشعر، ولا بالكهانة، يا معشر قريش أطيعوني، واجعلوها لي، خلُّوا بين الرجل وبين ما هو فيه فاعتزلوه، فوالله ليكونن لقوله الذي سمعت نبأ، فإن تصبه العرب، فقد كفيتموه بغيركم، وإن يظهر على العرب، فملكه ملككم، وعزه عزكم، وكنتم أسعد الناس به. قالوا: سحرك والله يا أبا الوليد بلسانه، قال: هذا رأيي فيه، فاصنعوا ما بدا لكم. وهذا السياق أشبه من الذي قبله، والله أعلم.

----------


## العلمي أمل

القرآن بصائر

- البصائر: قال تعالى {هَذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ} الجاثية/ 20.

وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْحُكْمَ وَٱلنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمينَ } * { وَآتَيْنَاهُم بَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ فَمَا ٱخْتَلَفُوۤاْ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بِيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ } * { ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَىٰ شَرِيعَةٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ فَٱتَّبِعْهَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } * { إِنَّهُمْ لَن يُغْنُواْ عَنكَ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَآءُ بَعْضٍ وَٱللَّهُ وَلِيُّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } * { هَـٰذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }

وشرح الآيات في تفسير ابن كثير على هذا النحو: يذكر تعالى ما أنعم به على بني إسرائيل، من إنزال الكتب عليهم، وإرسال الرسل إليهم، وجعله الملك فيهم، ولهذا قال تبارك وتعالى: { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْحُكْمَ وَٱلنُّبُوَّةَ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ } أي: من المآكل والمشارب { وَفَضَّلْنَـٰهُ  ْ عَلَى ٱلْعَـٰلَمينَ } أي: في زمانهم { وَءَاتَيْنَـٰهُ   بَيِّنَـٰتٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ } أي: حججاً وبراهين وأدلة قاطعات، فقامت عليهم الحجج، ثم اختلفوا بعد ذلك من بعد قيام الحجة، وإنما كان ذلك بغياً منهم على بعضهم بعضاً { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ } يا محمد { يَقْضِى بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَـٰمَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ } أي: سيفصل بينهم بحكمه العدل، وهذا فيه تحذير لهذه الأمة أن تسلك مسلكهم، وأن تقصد منهجهم، ولهذا قال جل وعلا: { ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَـٰكَ عَلَىٰ شَرِيعَةٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ فَٱتَّبِعْهَا } أي: اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو، وأعرض عن المشركين، وقال جل جلاله ههنا: { وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّهُمْ لَن يُغْنُواْ عَنكَ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَآءُ بَعْضٍ } أي: وماذا تغني عنهم ولايتهم لبعضهم بعضاً؛ فإنهم لا يزيدونهم إلا خساراً ودماراً وهلاكاً { وَٱللَّهُ وَلِىُّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } وهو تعالى يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات، ثم قال عز وجل: { هَـٰذَا بَصَـٰئِرُ لِلنَّاسِ } يعني: القرآن { وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }.

----------


## العلمي أمل

فيه بلاغ لقوم عابدين 
- البلاغ: قال تعالى: {إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ} الأنبياء/ 105. 
وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذِّكْرِ أَنَّ ٱلأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ ٱلصَّالِحُونَ } * { إِنَّ فِي هَـٰذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِّقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ } * { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ }

في تفسير ابن كثير: ... {إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلاَغاً لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ} يقول تعالى مخبراً عما حتمه وقضاه لعباده الصالحين من السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، ووراثة الأرض في الدنيا والآخرة؛ كقوله تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱلأَرْضَ للَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَآءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَٱلْعَـٰقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } [الأعراف: 128] وقال: { إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ فِى ٱلْحَيَوٰةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ ٱلأَشْهَـٰدُ } [غافر: 51] وقال: { وَعَدَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّـٰلِحَات   لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ كَمَا ٱسْتَخْلَفَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ ٱلَّذِى ٱرْتَضَىٰ لَهُمْ } [النور: 55] وأخبر تعالى أن هذا مسطور في الكتب الشرعية والقدرية، وهو كائن لا محالة، ولهذا قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِى ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذِّكْرِ }. قال الأعمش: سألت سعيد بن جبير عن قوله تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِى ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذِّكْرِ } فقال: الزبور: التوراة، والإنجيل، والقرآن. وقال مجاهد: الزبور: الكتاب، وقال ابن عباس والشعبي والحسن وقتادة وغير واحد: الزبور الذي أنزل على داود، والذكر: التوراة. وعن ابن عباس: الزبور: القرآن، وقال سعيد بن جبير: الذكر: الذي في السماء. وقال مجاهد: الزبور الكتب بعد الذكر، والذكر أم الكتاب عند الله، واختار ذلك ابن جرير رحمه الله، وكذا قال زيد بن أسلم: هو الكتاب الأول، وقال الثوري: هو اللوح المحفوظ. وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم: الزبور: الكتب التي أنزلت على الأنبياء، والذكر: أمّ الكتاب الذي يكتب فيه الأشياء قبل ذلك. وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس،: أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى في التوراة والزبور وسابق علمه قبل أن تكون السموات والأرض أن يورث أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأرض، ويدخلهم الجنة، وهم الصالحون. وقال مجاهد عن ابن عباس: { أَنَّ ٱلأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِىَ ٱلصَّـٰلِحُون   } قال: أرض الجنة، وكذا قال أبو العالية ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير والشعبي وقتادة والسدي وأبو صالح والربيع بن أنس والثوري رحمهم الله تعالى، وقال أبو الدرداء: نحن الصالحون. وقال السدي: هم المؤمنون، وقوله: { إِنَّ فِى هَـٰذَا لَبَلَـٰغاً لِّقَوْمٍ عَـٰبِدِينَ } أي: إن في هذا القرآن الذي أنزلناه على عبدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لبلاغاً: لمنفعة وكفايةً لقوم عابدين، وهم الذين عبدوا الله بما شرعه وأحبه ورضيه، وآثروا طاعة الله على طاعة الشيطان، وشهوات أنفسهم. وقوله: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَـٰكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَـٰلَمِين   } يخبر تعالى أن الله جعل محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين، أي: أرسله رحمة لهم كلهم، فمن قبل هذه الرحمة، وشكر هذه النعمة، سعد في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ردها وجحدها، خسر في الدنيا والآخرة، كما قال تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ بَدَّلُواْ نِعْمَتَ ٱللَّهِ كُفْرًا وَأَحَلُّواْ قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ ٱلْبَوَارِ جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا وَبِئْسَ ٱلْقَرَارُ } [إبراهيم: 28 ــــ 29] وقال تعالى في صفة القرآن: { قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } [فصلت: 44] وقال مسلم في " صحيحه ": حدثنا ابن أبي عمر، حدثنا مروان الفزاري عن يزيد بن كيسان عن ابن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال: قيل: يا رسول الله ادع على المشركين. قال: " إني لم أبعث لعاناً، وإنما بعثت رحمة " انفرد بإخراجه مسلم. وفي الحديث الآخر " إنما أنا رحمة مهداة " رواه عبد الله بن أبي عرابة وغيره عن وكيع عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً. قال إبراهيم الحربي: وقد رواه غيره عن وكيع، فلم يذكر أبا هريرة. وكذا قال البخاري، وقد سئل عن هذا الحديث، فقال: كان عند حفص بن غياث مرسلاً. قال الحافظ ابن عساكر: وقد رواه مالك بن سعير بن الخمس عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً، ثم ساقه من طريق أبي بكر بن المقرىء وأبي أحمد الحاكم، كلاهما عن بكر بن محمد بن إبراهيم الصوفي، حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري عن أبي أسامة عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن قيس بن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إنما أنا رحمة مهداة " ثم أورده من طريق الصلت بن مسعود عن سفيان بن عيينة عن مسعر عن سعيد بن خالد، عن رجل عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن الله بعثني رحمة مهداة، بعثت برفع قوم وخفض آخرين ". قال أبو القاسم الطبراني: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن نافع الطحان، حدثنا أحمد بن صالح قال: وجدت كتاباً بالمدينة عن عبد العزيز الدراوردي وإبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف، عن محمد بن صالح التمار عن ابن شهاب، عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبيه قال: قال أبو جهل حين قدم مكة منصرفه عن حمزة: يا معشر قريش إن محمداً نزل يثرب، وأرسل طلائعه، وإنما يريد أن يصيب منكم شيئاً، فاحذورا أن تمروا طريقه أو تقاربوه، فإنه كالأسد الضاري، إنه حنق عليكم؛ لأنكم نفيتموه نفي القردان عن المناسم، والله إن له لسحرة ما رأيته قط ولا أحداً من أصحابه إلا رأيت معهم الشياطين، وإنكم قد عرفتم عداوة ابني قيلة، يعني: الأوس والخزرج، فهو عدو استعان بعدو، فقال له مطعم بن عدي: يا أبا الحكم والله ما رأيت أحداً أصدق لساناً، ولا أصدق موعداً من أخيكم الذي طردتم، وإذ فعلتم الذي فعلتم، فكونوا أكف الناس عنه، قال أبو سفيان بن الحارث: كونوا أشد ما كنتم عليه، إن ابني قيلة إن ظفروا بكم، لم يرقبوا فيكم إلاً ولا ذمة، وإن أطعتموني، ألجأتموهم حير كنانة، أو تخرجوا محمداً من بين ظهرانيهم، فيكون وحيداً مطروداً، وأما ابنا قيلة، فوالله ما هما وأهل دهلك في المذلة إلا سواء، وسأكفيكم حدهم، وقال: 
*سَأَمْنَحُ جانِباً مِنِّي غَليظاً*

*على ما كانَ منْ قُرْبٍ وبُعْدِ*
*رِجالُ الخَزْرَجِيَّةِ أَهْلُ ذُلَ*

*إذا ما كانَ هزلٌ بُعْدَ جِدِّ*
فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: " والذي نفسي بيده لأقتلنهم ولأصلبنهم ولأهدينهم وهم كارهون، إني رحمة بعثني الله ولا يتوفاني حتى يظهر الله دينه، لي خمسة أسماء: أنا محمد، وأحمد، وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر، وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمي، وأنا العاقب " وقال أحمد بن صالح: أرجو أن يكون الحديث صحيحاً. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا معاوية بن عمرو، حدثنا زائدة، حدثني عمرو بن قيس عن عمرو بن أبي قرة الكندي قال: كان حذيفة بالمدائن، فكان يذكر أشياء قالها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء حذيفة إلى سلمان، فقال سلمان: يا حذيفة إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يغضب فيقول، ويرضى فيقول، لقد علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب فقال: " أيما رجل من أمتي سببته سبة في غضبي، أو لعنته لعنة، فإنما أنا رجل من ولد آدم، أغضب كما تغضبون، إنما بعثني الله رحمة للعالمين، فاجعلها صلاة عليه يوم القيامة " ورواه أبو داود عن أحمد بن يونس عن زائدة. فإن قيل: فأي رحمة حصلت لمن كفر به؟ فالجواب ما رواه أبو جعفر بن جرير: حدثنا إسحاق بن شاهين، حدثنا إسحاق الأزرق عن المسعودي عن رجل يقال له سعيد عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس في قوله: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَـٰكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَـٰلَمِين   } قال: من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر، كتب له الرحمة في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله، عوفي مما أصاب الأمم من الخسف والقذف، وهكذا رواه ابن أبي حاتم من حديث المسعودي عن أبي سعد، وهو سعيد بن المرزبان البقال، عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس، فذكره بنحوه، والله أعلم، وقد رواه أبو القاسم الطبراني عن عبدان بن أحمد عن عيسى بن يونس الرملي عن أيوب بن سويد عن المسعودي عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس: { وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَـٰكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَـٰلَمِين   } قال: من تبعه، كان له رحمة في الدينا والآخرة، ومن لم يتبعه، عوفي مما كان يبتلى به سائر الأمم من الخسف والمسخ والقذف.

----------


## العلمي أمل

من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارامن القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين
1.     قال تعالى: { وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً } الإسراء/ 82.

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى مخبراً عن كتابه الذي أنزل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القرآن الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد: إنه شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين، أي: يذهب ما في القلب من أمراض؛ من شك ونفاق وشرك وزيغ وميل، فالقرآن يشفي من ذلك كله، وهو أيضاً رحمة يحصل فيها الإيمان والحكمة، وطلب الخير والرغبة فيه، وليس هذا إلا لمن آمن به وصدقه واتبعه، فإنه يكون شفاء في حقه ورحمة، وأما الكافر الظالم نفسه بذلك، فلا يزيد سماعه القرآن إلا بعداً وكفراً، والآفة من الكافر، لا من القرآن؛ كقوله تعالى: { قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } [فصلت: 44]، وقال تعالى: { وَإِذَا مَآ أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُمْ مَّن يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ هَـٰذِهِ إِيمَـٰناً فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَـٰناً وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ وَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ فِى قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَىٰ رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كَـٰفِرُونَ } [التوبة: 124 - 125] والآيات في ذلك كثيرة. قال قتادة في قوله: { وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْءَانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ }: إذا سمعه المؤمن انتفع به وحفظه ووعاه { وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   إَلاَّ خَسَارًا } أي: لا ينتفع به، ولا يحفظه، ولا يعيه؛ فإن الله جعل هذا القرآن شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين.
القرآن لا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا2.     وقال تعالى في صفة القرآن: { قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } [فصلت: 44] 
وسياق الآية في قوله تعالى: {وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أعْجَمِيّاً لَّقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِيۤ آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } * { وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى ٱلْكِتَابَ فَٱخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ }

في تفسير ابن كثير: لما ذكر تعالى القرآن وفصاحته وبلاغته، وإحكامه في لفظه ومعناه، ومع هذا لم يؤمن به المشركون، نبه على أن كفرهم به كفر عناد وتعنت؛ كما قال عز وجل: { وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَـٰهُ عَلَىٰ بَعْضِ ٱلأَعْجَمِينَ فَقَرَأَهُ عَلَيْهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ } [الشعراء: 198-199] وكذلك لو أنزل القرآن كله بلغة العجم، لقالوا على وجه التعنت والعناد: { لَوْلاَ فُصِّلَتْ ءَايَـٰتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِىٌّ وَعَرَبِىٌّ } أي: لقالوا: هلا أنزل مفصلاً بلغة العرب، ولأنكروا ذلك فقالوا: أعجمي وعربي؟ أي: كيف ينزل كلام أعجمي على مخاطب عربي لا يفهمه؟ هكذا روي هذا المعنى عن ابن عباس ومجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير والسدي وغيرهم. وقيل: المراد بقولهم: لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي؟ أي: هل أنزل بعضها بالأعجمي وبعضها بالعربي؟ هذا قول الحسن البصري، وكان يقرؤها كذلك بلا استفهام في قوله: أعجمي، وهو رواية عن سعيد بن جبير، وهو في التعنت والعناد أبلغ، ثم قال عز وجل: { قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ } أي: قل يا محمد: هذا القرآن لمن آمن به هدى لقلبه، وشفاء لما في الصدور من الشكوك والريب، { وَٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِىۤ ءَاذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ } أي: لا يفهمون ما فيه، { وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى } أي: لا يهتدون إلى ما فيه من البيان؛ كما قال سبحانه وتعالى: { وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْءَانِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   إَلاَّ خَسَارًا } [الإسراء: 82] { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ } قال مجاهد: يعني: بعيد من قلوبهم. قال ابن جرير: معناه: كأن من يخاطبهم يناديهم من مكان بعيد، لا يفهمون ما يقول، وقلت: وهذا كقوله تعالى: { وَمَثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ كَمَثَلِ ٱلَّذِى يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لاَ يَسْمَعُ إِلاَّ دُعَآءً وَنِدَآءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْىٌ فَهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ }
[البقرة: 171] وقال الضحاك: ينادون يوم القيامة بأشنع أسمائهم. وقال السدي: كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه جالساً عند رجل من المسلمين يقضي، إذ قال: يا لبيكاه فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه: لم تلبي؟ هل رأيت أحداً، أو دعاك أحد؟ فقال: دعاني داع من وراء البحر، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد. رواه ابن أبي حاتم. وقوله تبارك وتعالى: { وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا مُوسَىٰ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ فَٱخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ } أي: كذب وأوذي { فَٱصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُواْ ٱلْعَزْمِ مِنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ } [الأحقاف: 35] { وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } إلى أجل مسمى بتأخير الحساب إلى يوم المعاد { لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ } أي: لعجل لهم العذاب، بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلاً، { وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِى شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ } أي: وما كان تكذيبهم له عن بصيرة منهم لما قالوا، بل كانوا شاكين فيما قالوه، غير محققين لشيء كانوا فيه، هكذا وجهه ابن جرير، وهو محتمل، والله أعلم.

1.     {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً } الإسراء/ 82.
تقدم شرح الآية

----------

